# Audi TT RS Confirmed for America



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Herndon, VA -- The hopes of American sports car enthusiasts will be realized. Audi announced today that it is bringing the 360-horsepower Audi TT RS coupe to the U.S. market by the third quarter of 2011.

The introduction of the Audi TT RS to the U.S. market has been under consideration for several months. To gauge consumer passion for the high-performance car, Audi launched an innovative survey on its Facebook tab. After more than 11,500 fans expressed their enthusiasm for the Audi TT RS in just one month, and the American automotive media praised its dynamics, Audi executives concluded the car’s time had come.

* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Y - E - S.

YES!



Love it in that color combo, too...



-Tim


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok so it's official, forget going BT on my TT, Im jumping on this sexy thing once i can get my hands on one


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Nice! 
Audi of America is going about this the right way, unlike Volkswagen of America with its Golf R, or lack thereof. 

Audi of America: 
Polling the public for feedback, engaging them via social media and delivering an ANSWER! :thumbup:

VW of America:
??????????????????


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

i need this car in my life.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

SilverSLC said:


> Y - E - S.
> 
> YES!
> 
> ...


+1 to this, word for word!


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

Finally a worthy replacement to the MK4 R32. Do I have one more year of patience


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

uffff, 60k USD???


uffff....

stretching wallet...just at the end of my lease :sly:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

****ing right!


----------



## untchablecs (Sep 26, 2006)

Will the 7 speed dual clutch transmission be an option? I thought I saw that on another site.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

untchablecs said:


> Will the 7 speed dual clutch transmission be an option? I thought I saw that on another site.


 No.

All of the ones coming to the US will more than likely be 6MT.

-Tim


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

SilverSLC said:


> No.
> 
> All of the ones coming to the US will more than likely be 6MT.
> 
> -Tim


 
Which is how a car like this should be....it will be my next car...no doubt about it...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

untchablecs said:


> Will the 7 speed dual clutch transmission be an option? I thought I saw that on another site.


 MT6 only. They did introduce the 7-speed S-tronic in Europe but MT only for USA to differentiate from rest of TT lineup.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I dont care if you have to shift via mind control, i want one!


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Hell yeah!!!! Looks like quantities will be extremely limited. I know damn well I am going to get my order in and I am extremely excited it's going to be a manual! Can't wait! Now.... what color I wonder? I am torn between that white, red, or a blue.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

It will be interesting to see what colors they offer here, since some of the colors that the TT-RS is available in for other markets are Audi Exclusive colors on models currently offered here (like Suzuka Grey, for instance).

-Tim


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

No DSG! Not for me.....fail.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

SilverSLC said:


> It will be interesting to see what colors they offer here, since some of the colors that the TT-RS is available in for other markets are Audi Exclusive colors on models currently offered here (like Suzuka Grey, for instance).
> 
> -Tim


 I wouldn't be surprised to see Suzuka on the stock list for that car. It's a bit of an odd color for general sale on mass market models like my S4 Tim but on a niche car like that where it's already offered I doubt it'd be dropped. 

I am a big fan of Suzuka because it's sort of a modern interpretation of the old Audi pearl white. That color was more yellow/gold but doesn't really translate well today. If I were Audi I'd make more of a push with Suzuka because it gets overwhelmingly positive responses from passers buy (unlike my Jet Blue S5) and you can of course draw that Audi DNA tie to pearl white.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Fissues said:


> No DSG! Not for me.....fail.


 Haha, I guess you can't please all of the people all the time. Still, with literally every other TT in the lineup fitted with DSG, I for one am glad they're going manual.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see Suzuka on the stock list for that car. It's a bit of an odd color for general sale on mass market models like my S4 Tim but on a niche car like that where it's already offered I doubt it'd be dropped.


 I agree with you there - I bet we'll see about the same color list as for the EU markets.



> I am a big fan of Suzuka because it's sort of a modern interpretation of the old Audi pearl white. That color was more yellow/gold but doesn't really translate well today. If I were Audi I'd make more of a push with Suzuka because it gets overwhelmingly positive responses from passers buy (unlike my Jet Blue S5) and you can of course draw that Audi DNA tie to pearl white.


 Me too - one of the first Audis that I drove / spent a lot of time with was a Pearl White B4 Audi 90 that belonged to a friend's family while we were in high school, and to this day, that color just says "Audi" to me.

You're definitely on about the comments that the S4 gets, too - I don't think that with all the shows I've been at with it so far that I've ever heard a negative comment about the color, and I've heard a LOT of positive ones.

-Tim


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

Any chance of getting some fance seats like the ones in the black TTRS


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Chances of that are pretty low. There are no airbags in those seats, and no provisions to mount them. To put those seats in a US car, they'd have to develop a door mounted airbag unit, and I don't think they'd do that for such a small run of cars.

-Tim


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Hallelujah. My deposit's in, just wondering if I'm patient enough to wait for another year, Yikes! My experience waiting for VW/Audi in the US hasn't been good. I was in for a MKIV R32, those of you who had or wanted one may recall it didn't arrive here until over a year after it was confirmed and deposits taken. I know they eventually sold out, but my local dealers found many of the people who had originally wanted one had gotten tired of waiting and had moved on. I sincerely hope that's not the case here.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

And BTW, why does it say both 340 and 360 horsepower in the press release? Which is it?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

DgonzTT said:


> I dont care if you have to shift via mind control, i want one!


 :laugh::beer:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

DgonzTT said:


> Ok so it's official, forget going BT on my TT, Im jumping on this sexy thing once i can get my hands on one


 HA! 

You will want to - at least - remap it. And then, I dont know, they will come out with a stage 3, and 4 (tuners I mean). 

it never ends...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

hisham678 said:


> Any chance of getting some fance seats like the ones in the black TTRS


 What Tim said. When I found those red Audi Exclusive seats a few weeks ago I showed them to the product planner as well. Would look amazing on a neutral colored car or red and would be cheaper to federalize (yes, different leathers and leather cuts mean more crash testing). 










IMO I'd drop all the additional red bits other than the seats and maybe the center console but I love the look. The first time I saw this setup (just seats though) was in the RS 5. 

I hear though the sport seats will come in the R8 GT so, while insanely expensive, they will be in the US partsbin.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

DarthTTs said:


> HA!
> 
> You will want to - at least - remap it. And then, I dont know, they will come out with a stage 3, and 4 (tuners I mean).
> 
> it never ends...


 I've heard externally there'll be a power bump but will check.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Revo already has a remap for the TTRS... Check their site


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

BTW, I noticed today that on my best friend's gf's 2011 A4, it had the exact same wheels the TTRS shows in the first pic of this thread. It came with her car because she has the Titanium package and the grl couldn't have gone wrong with her decision, white premium package, titanium package, with bang & olgsfen radio... very nice:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Her car sounds sweet.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I wonder when dealers are going to start taking orders in...


----------



## rdevine (Feb 12, 2004)

That is one sexy beast! And the sounds that thing makes...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

rdevine said:


> That is one sexy beast! And the sounds that thing makes...


 Yes. Especially from a cold start in the morning with the flappers open.

I am guilty of driving like a bit of an ass for miles and miles on the highway in one of these - flappers open (in sport mode) and repeated acceleration runs in the left lane next to the jersey wall just so I could hear it.

Awesome, awesome car.

-Tim


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

SilverSLC said:


> Yes. Especially from a cold start in the morning with the flappers open.
> 
> I am guilty of driving like a bit of an ass for miles and miles on the highway in one of these - flappers open (in sport mode) and repeated acceleration runs in the left lane next to the jersey wall just so I could hear it.
> 
> ...


 Lucky douche!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I believe they are taking pre-orders.


----------



## syncro4all (Nov 4, 2002)

This is great news a TT with a proper transmission and a modern Turbo Engine. I just can't love my TTS with the S-tronic, at the end of the day it is just a good automatic and spoils what could have been a great fun car and is in the rest of the world. A way for AUDI to save a little money is to leave the ROW tail lights alone. Now all I need to do is rationalize an upgrade after having had my TTS for only a few months.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Got some money down on one this morning, first in line to order!


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

What's a good interior color on a Suzuka Grey exterior


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

hisham678 said:


> What's a good interior color on a Suzuka Grey exterior


 It's boring, but the black / black alcantara in the Fourtitude S4 looks pretty nice with the Suzuka.

I am going to attach a picture that shows the color pallate that they offer on the TT in the UK market. They offer a bunch of different colors (and even more through the Exclusive catalog, which isn't in the UK configurator) but the only ones that I immediately see going with Suzuka are black and maybe the grey. They do offer the leather / alcantara combination, which I like a lot and you could probably do some very cool contrasting two tone stuff with.

I am also attaching a pdf of how I just configured "my" TT-RS at the Audi UK site. They have a matte aluminium option pack (front lip spoiler, bottom of rear diffuser and uprights on the spoiler) that I think looks pretty cool, but it wouldn't let me select that for some reason. I think it may have been because I had picked the "black styling pack" also, but I don't know.

-Tim


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

Thank you for the info


----------



## giovanni0330 (Dec 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Haha, I guess you can't please all of the people all the time. Still, with literally every other TT in the lineup fitted with DSG, I for one am glad they're going manual.


 Audi confuses me so much: with them all being built in the SAME plant WHY not give the option of MT6 and DSG for USA??? With a low volume car you would just capture that many more sales and since it is already developed for both Transmissions the production costs would not be overwelming... 

I would put an order in now if DSG was an option as my lease comes up about then. You think any chance of ordering one with DSG for USA???


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

sr_erick said:


> Got some money down on one this morning, first in line to order!


  

Really? where is this? what offers do they have? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

giovanni0330 said:


> Audi confuses me so much: with them all being built in the SAME plant WHY not give the option of MT6 and DSG for USA??? With a low volume car you would just capture that many more sales and since it is already developed for both Transmissions the production costs would not be overwelming...
> 
> I would put an order in now if DSG was an option as my lease comes up about then. You think any chance of ordering one with DSG for USA???


 Well, for every transmission / drivetrain option that they want to offer, they have to go through a separate round of certification, which costs money. With the low volume of cars we're talking about here (a few hundred...) that's a lot of added cost to spread across a very few cars, which raises the price of each car, etc...

-Tim


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

giovanni0330 said:


> Audi confuses me so much: with them all being built in the SAME plant WHY not give the option of MT6 and DSG for USA??? With a low volume car you would just capture that many more sales and since it is already developed for both Transmissions the production costs would not be overwelming...
> 
> I would put an order in now if DSG was an option as my lease comes up about then. You think any chance of ordering one with DSG for USA???


 My sentiments exactly!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

My problem with the TT RS is simply that it is too late. I have my TTS, which I love. I am so glad I didn't wait on the RS anymore than the 3-4 months I did before I ordered my S. If they were both on the lot back when I ordered the S, I would have gotten the RS. However, I think it's a little lame of Audi to offer the highest spec version only at the end of the model run. I hate getting a new car, only to see a fancy new model shortly thereafter. 

And if given the choice of a (quicker) DSG or the (slower) manual...I take speed any day.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> My problem with the TT RS is simply that it is too late. I have my TTS, which I love. I am so glad I didn't wait on the RS anymore than the 3-4 months I did before I ordered my S. If they were both on the lot back when I ordered the S, I would have gotten the RS. However, I think it's a little lame of Audi to offer the highest spec version only at the end of the model run. I hate getting a new car, only to see a fancy new model shortly thereafter.
> 
> And if given the choice of a (quicker) DSG or the (slower) manual...I take speed any day.


 Somehow I agree with you Dr. By 2012 I will have 4 years with my TT and Instead of getting the RS I may get the TTS of the next version. 

But its an RS!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

RS usually comes later in the model run. RS 4 and RS 6 were no different.

Next, it was a big deal getting it approved at all. As we've seen in the rest of the TT range (entirely DSG), this segment simply isn't high volume enough to warrant multiple transmission choices. For this reason I for one am ecstatic they decided to make that one transmission a manual. If you want DSG you have more than one choice.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> As we've seen in the rest of the TT range (entirely DSG), this segment simply isn't high volume enough to warrant multiple transmission choices. For this reason I for one am ecstatic they decided to make that one transmission a manual. If you want DSG you have more than one choice.


You have more than one choice George - but an RS (the only TT with the engine it deserved from the gitgo) isn't one of them. I for one would order an RS today if the 7 speed DSG was available, but who am I to question Audi's decision-making? I do wonder if they did any market research before making that choice. Or maybe they don't really care how many RS's they sell. It seems irrefutable that limiting choices has the consequence of limiting sales.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

No, the manual people had no choice,if they wanted a new Mk2!!

When,last March, my 04 Mk1 finally croaked at 190,000miles (oil pump), I had to buy a used manual 05 (my 3rd 225)...
Finally,finally, we get a manual and it's the best! Good for us.
I hope you,DSG guys, feel the anguish we've been in for years ...


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

^^ word! that is the only reason i didnt get a mk2 cuz they did not come with a proper manual in the 2.0. sure the dsg shifts fast but i like to play with my stick.....:laugh:


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I am in agreeance with the manual folks here. I have the TTS and the S-Tronic. It's an extremely nice setup, love S-Tronic, but I really miss my 6 speed manual  I will give up a little speed for the fact that I get to play with a shifter and clutch again. Man was that ever fun with my old 225 TT!


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry folks, I love a manual on highway 9, but I spend too much time in traffic to choose this anymore, it's not practical for a daily commuter, at least here in crowded Cali and if your commute involves a lot of hills with stop and go traffic.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

TTracing said:


> I hope you,DSG guys, feel the anguish we've been in for years ...


A little mean-spirited don't you think? My post was about the advantage to consumers of having choices rather than a zero-sum game. And unless you are planning on actually buying that manual RS, your vote for the MT doesn't really count for very much now does it?


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

You're right and I'm sorry.
I'm the first one on the list,at the Sarasota dealership.
And ,when the shifter of that RS Daytona Grey gets into my hands,I'll take you for a spin at Sebring...Remind me.
The Porsche Club and Chin Motorsports count me as one of their instructors.


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

Your getting yours at Suncoast Motorsport Cool. Another Floridian love to see ya in action in that car at Sebring.

Where you at Sebring on June 12 driving a blue TT.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

I really dont care if its 6T or "automatic". To be honest, "automatic" is not the proper term for this piece of art DSG. It should be a fun car to drive and really fast. Its all matters to me (of course its a TT, but thats obvious )


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Seems if I get the RS it'll be my first manual car... I do agree manual isn't fun for a daily driver(being why i never got one) but this is a TTRS.. unless something amazing comes out before it that catches my attention, im all over it:thumbup: Miami traffic sux assssssss


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

JimInSF said:


> Sorry folks, I love a manual on highway 9, but I spend too much time in traffic to choose this anymore, it's not practical for a daily commuter, at least here in crowded Cali and if your commute involves a lot of hills with stop and go traffic.


Concur. If only cuz we're kinda neighbors....:laugh: If the RS came in DSG I wouldn't be averse to even breaking my lease for one. (bt not for an MT...) IMHO m(-_-)m


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

TTracing said:


> You're right and I'm sorry.
> I'm the first one on the list,at the Sarasota dealership.


Forgiven. And I've got to give you credit for putting your money where your mouth is. I want one too - but as others have noted, that 7-speed DSG would work a lot better for me as a daily driver here in SF.


----------



## giovanni0330 (Dec 15, 2007)

Not having 6MT and DSG options is a big Audi Mistake. If they are going to go through the trouble of bringing it here - my position is do it right and give buyers the option. USA has not had the benefit of an RS model with DSG.

I would order mine tomorrow if DSG was an option.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

I think this is the longest thread in the MK2 TT forum. :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

giovanni0330 said:


> USA has not had the benefit of an RS model with DSG.
> 
> I would order mine tomorrow if DSG was an option.


You'll likely be happy when the DSG only RS5 shows up for 2012 then...

-Tim


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

hisham678 said:


> Where you at Sebring on June 12 driving a blue TT.


Yes, I was an instructor for a good guy in a R32.
During the instructor session, I put about 20 laps on my 02 denim blue.
She has a t3t4 with turbo back exhaust... Did you like the sound?
Were you also driving ?:thumbup:


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

Yes I was there with two of my friends Rick you where instructing in his Red R32 and my other friend Anthony has a blue TT-R32.

I drove my blue 04 R32 with my instructor was Steven drives a 318ti

It was good experience hope to make it out in Nov.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

So this car is circa USD 71K in the UK. I wonder if thats the same amount of money Audi will ask for the TTRS here... Is it really 20K worth of upgrades over the TTS? USD 30K over the TT???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

DarthTTs said:


> So this car is circa USD 71K in the UK. I wonder if thats the same amount of money Audi will ask for the TTRS here... Is it really 20K worth of upgrades over the TTS? USD 30K over the TT???


An _extremely_ senior source at AoA has told us to look for a $58,500 price on the TTRS when it hits the US. This is not set in stone, but this guy was someone to listen to when he speaks.

-Tim


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

SilverSLC said:


> An _extremely_ senior source at AoA has told us to look for a $58,500 price on the TTRS when it hits the US. This is not set in stone, but this guy was someone to listen to when he speaks.
> 
> -Tim




I'm in!!


----------



## TTS Girl (Sep 30, 2010)

*Help Bring the TTRS Roadster to the US!*

Please add the facebook page "Bring TTRS Roadster to US" to your likes! If the TTRS Petition worked to get the Coupe to the US in 2011, help show Audi an interest in the TTRS Roadster coming over as well!


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Finally!*

Audi TTRs coming to the states. Yes! 6MT Even better and thank the lord. A real fast car with and with a stick is just more fun than any autobox. I have a 2007 Gti DSG and I never drive it because its boring. And ive been dreaming of a real TT that would eventually replace my 2004 TT 225. This one is more like my cars mission. Only way faster and more modern. Good job Audi!


----------

